# converting a propane smoker



## smokinitup (Aug 17, 2013)

Is it possible or even worth the effort to convert a stand up propane smoker to a charcoal smoker. Relatively cheap


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 17, 2013)

Sure what kind of smoker and we can give you for tips


----------



## smokinitup (Aug 17, 2013)

Smokey mountain vertical single door













20130817_202206.jpg



__ smokinitup
__ Aug 17, 2013





 .needs cleaned really good but its still solid no rust or holes


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 17, 2013)

smokinitup said:


> Is it possible or even worth the effort to convert a stand up propane smoker to a charcoal smoker. Relatively cheap



Sure is..  I did one for family up in TN a couple of years ago and they're still using it...  If there is a BIG hole in the bottom for the burner to come up through...  ya strip the burner and it's holder out and then cut a piece of metal to cover the hole (If I remember correctly, there was a lip on that hole preventing me from putting a cover on it. So i used a jig saw and cut out around the lip...  made the hole a little bigger though) ...  you can screw or pop rivet the metal to cover the hole...  ether use a rack to set a charcoal basket on (2-3 inches off the bottom) or make a charcoal basket that has legs to hold it up off the bottom (it's better if you can make a basket that has gliders on it so it will slide into one of the rack holders at the bottom. then your ash pan can slide out without moving the basket)  (save the rack for food)....   I was lucky enough to find a cookie sheet that fit perfect in the very bottom to act as a catch pan (easier cleaning)...  and there ya go...  put whatever ya always put from the charcoal up (ie. waterpans, heat syncs, catch pans)...


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 17, 2013)

Ok you'll need a couple of things.

1) make a charcoal basket with legs to keep it off the bottom of the smoker by maybe 4-5"

2 ) you need some bottom air intakes. Do it like a UDS, (4) 3/4" intakes...cap two of them and put ball valves on the other 2

3) put a rack a few inches above your basket to hold a heat diffuser just in case you need one or want to catch drippings.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 17, 2013)

forgot to ask..  it does have air vents on sides and top...  doesn't it ?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 17, 2013)

when we go up and visit, I always do a cook on it and it actually performs really well..  as long as it's sealed everywhere really good


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 17, 2013)

You can make it smoke like a mini uds...you'll love how it cooks


----------



## smokinitup (Aug 17, 2013)

It has a big round bottom where the burner sits heres a pic if it helps 













20130817_202222.jpg



__ smokinitup
__ Aug 17, 2013





.like I said it needs a good cleaning cause ive had it stored for awhile


----------



## smokinitup (Aug 17, 2013)

There's an air vent on the top


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 17, 2013)

Yea I'd seal up that bottom hole with a steel plate and put in those 3/4" holes on the sides about 2" from the bottom

The top vent is perfect


----------



## smokinitup (Aug 17, 2013)

Cool, thanks everyone, ill give it a try later and let you know how it worked. Just didn't know if it would get enough air flow but the holes sound like a good plan for that


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 17, 2013)

exactly...  first thing ya do is take the pressure washer to it...  strip the burner and the brackets off...  see the lip on the inside around the hole ? I wanted that out so an ash pan would sit flat on the bottom and not on that ring...  so I cut it off from the bottom side..  

you will need to make some intake vents on the sides at the bottom though...


----------



## flash (Aug 17, 2013)

View media item 24561
This is a GOSM Charcoal model that I changed over to Propane.













New GOSM 01.jpg



__ flash
__ Aug 17, 2013






Just remove the guts and find a fire pan.


----------



## smokinitup (Sep 15, 2013)

Sorry for the delay, life kinda got in the way.but anyway i cleaned it all up, stripped it down













20130822_170430.jpg



__ smokinitup
__ Sep 15, 2013


----------



## smokinitup (Sep 15, 2013)

Cut a few holes for the side vent and uesd a pizza cutter for the vent cover













20130822_174459.jpg



__ smokinitup
__ Sep 15, 2013


----------



## smokinitup (Sep 15, 2013)

Filled the hole with a coffee can to catch the ash and aluminum foil on the rest, bought a wok for the grill to use as a charcoal basket













20130824_154537.jpg



__ smokinitup
__ Sep 15, 2013


----------



## smokinitup (Sep 15, 2013)

Tryed it 3 different times moving the basket to different hights , but the temps just continually spiked up and from 200 to 400, so I eventually cut the top off and made a fire pit out of it












20130913_183100.jpg



__ smokinitup
__ Sep 15, 2013


----------



## smokinitup (Sep 15, 2013)

But I did make some hot dogs stuffed with cheddar and jalapenos wrapped in bacon, they were good













20130824_191316.jpg



__ smokinitup
__ Sep 15, 2013


----------

